# Steering Wheel Vibration when Braking over 60 mph



## GoBolts13 (Jun 5, 2013)

2010 Nissan Rogue..Steering Wheel vibrates when braking at 60 MPH and over. Does not occur at speeds under 60.. Tires worn .Best guess from members: Brake Rotors warped? allignment? tires out of round? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The major cause is warped brake rotors. In some cases, can be caused by worn out suspension bushings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure how they are in late models, but I saw a lot of warped rotors (or, as Nissan calls it,"rotor thickness variation") in the early 2000's when I worked for Nissan, especially on the Maximas. As rogoman suggests, that's probably what it is, but wouldn't hurt to have your front end inspected. Seems to me that the quality of steel Nissan uses in their brake rotors isn't the best quality, but that's just my opinion. You could have them resurfaced if there's enough left on them to cut, but I would recommend get a quality set of aftermarket brake rotors, like Raybestos Professional Series or even Wagners.


----------



## Lavernesmith (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably it is because something is messing up with the axle..whenever you gain the speed some kind of debris sticks to the axle which results in the vibration..i guess you might wanna take a look under the car.


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

Nopes..i guess that's not what the problem is..there is definitely something wrong with the block that connects the axle with the steering wheel...otherwise the car would have refused to move..


----------



## GiseleLentine (Jul 25, 2013)

Axle is dislocated, that is what the problem is happened to me years ago and i was also in the same state of mind but this friend of mine that axle dislocation could be a problem and there it was the same issue.


----------

